# Stipperella CANNED?



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

http://www.animationhq.net/v2/news/411.htm

The story right at the top says it all.

Who wants to see TNN collapse?


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

The show has yet to even debut.
It's in my TiVo listings.
The TNN website is still promoting it on the front page, and the channel is running spots for it round-the-clock.

Until I read something somwhere besides some amateur fanboy's webpage, I'll file this under FUD


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

It claims to come from "inside sources", so it CAN be a rumor.

BTW, What does FUD mean?


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Fear
Uncertainty &
Doubt


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Fear, Uncertainty & Doubt


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i'd file it under CB....(creative bancruptcy)


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Thanks! I need to work on my Internet Jargon a bit.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

internet jargon is easy-just spell things like you have an IQ of 15...lol


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

It's STRIPPERELLA and the website for "The New TNN" is promoting it fairly heavy.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

It was on last night, I recorded it on my PVR but haven't watched it yet.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I watched it, It stank.

Just nothing interesting. You can only smirk at the mention of boobs up to twenty times in a espisode. After that it gets old.


----------



## Augie #70 (Apr 24, 2002)

Cyclone said:


> I watched it, It stank.
> 
> Just nothing interesting. You can only smirk at the mention of boobs up to twenty times in a espisode. After that it gets old.


20? How old are you? :lol:


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

hehe, boobs


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

It's happened before. Remeber TNT canned Crusade before a single episode was aired.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I watched it on my PVR yesterday evening. I'll say Stripperella was a little better then Ren & Stimpy but it too was retarded. The show could have been decent but the exploding implants was just lame, IMO.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

hehe. Boobs.

Stan Lee really tanked this one.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Boobs  

I bet Stan got a good up front check for this loser of a cartoon. I'm sure it was cancelled because they've seen the upcoming espisodes...... eh Boobs


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:

boobs

:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

speaking of boobs, theres a nice little joke in T3 when the TX stops for the cop...lol


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Is it a movie worth seeing? I've heard mixed reviews.

Maybe start a thread in At the Movies & on DVD


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

you won't miss much if you wait for it to come to the dollar cinema, but you probably won't feel cheated, esp if you go to the matinee showing...


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I thought T3 was awesome!


----------

